# Looking for breeder in WV VA or nearby



## RayH (Nov 22, 2020)

I’m looking for a trusted breeder in West Virginia, Virginia, or near with a recommendation from someone that bought a puppy recently.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

did you do a search on the forum? That have been dozens of threads since Covid started with people wanting puppies. That also might help you narrow down exactly what you want for lines, temperament, activity level.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

What type of GSD are you looking for?


----------



## RayH (Nov 22, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> did you do a search on the forum? That have been dozens of threads since Covid started with people wanting puppies. That also might help you narrow down exactly what you want for lines, temperament, activity level.


Yes, I’ve done some searching. I lost my GSD Django last year to cancer. He was the love of my life. He was bread in KY by protection dog sales. I want another male puppy but PDS had too many requests to accommodate me it seems. I don’t require protection dog training anymore and am looking for temperament & obedience mostly.


----------



## RayH (Nov 22, 2020)

Chip Blasiole said:


> What type of GSD are you looking for?


I am looking for a male puppy. Health & Temperament are number one.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

What kind of temperament and is the dog strictly a companion dog?


----------



## RayH (Nov 22, 2020)

Chip Blasiole said:


> What kind of temperament and is the dog strictly a companion dog?


solid nerves and willingness to learn. Strictly companion, meaning with me at home, work, & play.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Show or working lines?


----------



## RayH (Nov 22, 2020)

Chip Blasiole said:


> Show or working lines?


Show


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Why?


----------



## RayH (Nov 22, 2020)

Chip Blasiole said:


> Why?


Because you asked an either or question and appearance is more important to me in comparison to the “work” my GSD would do. The work is rather light.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

If temperament is a concern I would open yourself up to working line options.


----------



## RayH (Nov 22, 2020)

Chip Blasiole said:


> If temperament is a concern I would open yourself up to working line options.


Django, my GSD that passed away mentioned above, was both working and show line. He was amazing! I’m not checking boxes. I’m looking for a companion. So I’m quite open to suggestion.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Chip Blasiole said:


> If temperament is a concern I would open yourself up to working line options.


It depends on the dog and the breeder. I think we recommend WL too often to people who may be more suited to SLs. We almost never recommend ASLs. I believe we should instead give pros and cons, and offer Breeder suggestions rather than pushing people toward lines that are increasingly producing high drive dogs.


----------



## RayH (Nov 22, 2020)

LuvShepherds said:


> It depends on the dog and the breeder. I think we recommend WL too often to people who may be more suited to SLs. We almost never recommend ASLs. I believe we should instead give pros and cons, and offer Breeder suggestions rather than pushing people toward lines that are increasingly producing high drive dogs.


I am new here but I would really appreciate suggestions and/or breeder recommendations. I know I’m not going to do dog sports or need a man slayer but I am self aware enough to know that my small frame appreciated the fact that my large GSD was obedient and needs a good temperament for a successful relationship. I am not a large man that can do bite work or participate in schutzund.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Chip has a point. With your requirements, you can look at any line. I also agree that we push a lot of people here to working lines when they aren’t necessarily the best fit. There are thread here already for breeders in that area. You can just search the forum, a lot recently actually. For the record, you don’t need to be a large man to train working dogs. This lady might be the best in the world.
View attachment 565987


----------



## RayH (Nov 22, 2020)

Bearshandler said:


> Chip has a point. With your requirements, you can look at any line. I also agree that we push a lot of people here to working lines when they aren’t necessarily the best fit. There are thread here already for breeders in that area. You can just search the forum, a lot recently actually. For the record, you don’t need to be a large man to train working dogs. This lady might be the best in the world.
> View attachment 565987


 You are correct about not needing to be a large man. I cringed when I reread my post. I didn’t express myself well. I’ll search the forums again. Thanks for your input.


----------



## RayH (Nov 22, 2020)

RayH said:


> You are correct about not needing to be a large man. I cringed when I reread my post. I didn’t express myself well. I’ll search the forums again. Thanks for your input.


So I guess I should search the choosing a breeder forum &/or the entire website for my area alone and just remove this post. Thank you to those that responded for the responses.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

There are working line breeders who have pups that can be great pets. To me, that is a problem for the working lines but still is a reality. Not every working line breeder or pup from such a breeding is a high maintenance dog. OTOH, show line dogs increase the odds of nerve issues and confidence issues.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

If you want a best friend, a shelter pet is your best bet, they appreciate a home so much. 

Moderator: If this is too long feel free to amend. It just seems there are plenty of nice pups that need homes in WVA. 









Millie 





» Adopt







www.animalfriendswv.org





ha-Charleston Humane Association
4.2 (405) · Animal shelter
Charleston, WV
Closed ⋅ Opens 12PM Tue · (304) 342-1576


https://www.google.com/search?sxsrf...tSps5ftAhVPHjQIHdr6A-4QvS4wAHoECBMQKw&rlst=f#
Putnam County Animal Shelter



3.8 (86) · Animal shelter
Red House, WV
Closed ⋅ Opens 10AM Mon · (304) 586-0249



Mason County Animal Shelter
4.3 (21) · Animal shelter
Point Pleasant, WV
Closed ⋅ Opens 12PM Mon · (304) 675-6458


Humane Society of Raleigh County
4.3 (125) · Animal shelter
Beckley, WV
Closed ⋅ Opens 11AM Tue · (304) 253-8921


https://www.google.com/search?sxsrf...tSps5ftAhVPHjQIHdr6A-4QvS4wAHoECBMQKw&rlst=f#

Fayette County Animal Control Center - New River Humane Society
4.2 (60) · Animal shelter
Fayetteville, WV
Closed ⋅ Opens 11AM Tue · (304) 574-3682
https://www.google.com/search?sxsrf...tSps5ftAhVPHjQIHdr6A-4QvS4wAHoECBMQKw&rlst=f#

Marion County Humane Society
4.5 (71) · Animal shelter
Fairmont, WV
Closed ⋅ Opens 11AM Mon · (304) 366-5391
http://www.mchswv.org/
Barbour County Animal Shelter
4.0 (2) · Animal shelter
Belington, WV
(304) 823-1065



Animal Friends of North Central West Virginia
4.1 (22) · Animal shelter
Morgantown, WV
Closed ⋅ Opens 10AM Wed · (304) 290-4738
http://www.animalfriendswv.org/
https://www.google.com/search?sxsrf...tSps5ftAhVPHjQIHdr6A-4QvS4wAHoECBMQKw&rlst=f#

Berkeley County Humane Society
4.3 (323) · Animal shelter
Martinsburg, WV

https://www.google.com/search?sxsrf...tSps5ftAhVPHjQIHdr6A-4QvS4wAHoECBMQKw&rlst=f#

Humane Society of Parkersburg
4.3 (188) · Animal shelter
Parkersburg, WV
Closed ⋅ Opens 10:30AM Mon · (304) 422-5541
https://www.hsop.org/
https://www.google.com/search?sxsrf...tSps5ftAhVPHjQIHdr6A-4QvS4wAHoECBMQKw&rlst=f#

Jackson County Animal Shelter
3.7 (24) · Animal shelter
Cottageville, WV
Closed ⋅ Opens 11AM Mon · (304) 372-6064
https://jacksoncountyanimalshelterwv.weebly.com/
https://www.google.com/search?sxsrf...tSps5ftAhVPHjQIHdr6A-4QvS4wAHoECBMQKw&rlst=f#

Marshall County Animal Shelter
3.6 (160) · Animal shelter
Moundsville, WV
Closed ⋅ Opens 11AM Mon · (304) 845-9770
http://www.mcwvanimalshelter.com/
https://www.google.com/search?sxsrf...tSps5ftAhVPHjQIHdr6A-4QvS4wAHoECBMQKw&rlst=f#

Mercer County Animal Shelter
4.2 (129) · Animal shelter
Princeton, WV
Closed ⋅ Opens 12PM Tue · (304) 425-2838
https://www.facebook.com/MCAS-2101949049844463/
https://www.google.com/search?sxsrf...tSps5ftAhVPHjQIHdr6A-4QvS4wAHoECBMQKw&rlst=f#

Huntington Animal Control
4.1 (178) · Animal shelter
Huntington, WV
Closed ⋅ Opens 10AM Mon · (304) 696-5551
http://hcwanimalshelter.com/
https://www.google.com/search?sxsrf...tSps5ftAhVPHjQIHdr6A-4QvS4wAHoECBMQKw&rlst=f#

Brooke County Animal Shelter
4.5 (35) · Animal shelter
Beech Bottom, WV
Closed ⋅ Opens 11AM Tue · (304) 394-0800
http://awos.petfinder.com/shelters/brookecountyanimalshelter.html
https://www.google.com/search?sxsrf...tSps5ftAhVPHjQIHdr6A-4QvS4wAHoECBMQKw&rlst=f#

Little Victories Animal Rescue
4.3 (66) · Animal shelter
Ona, WV
Closed ⋅ Opens 10:30AM Thu · (304) 743-5802


https://www.google.com/search?sxsrf...tSps5ftAhVPHjQIHdr6A-4QvS4wAHoECBMQKw&rlst=f#

Boone County Dog Pound
3.4 (5) · Animal shelter
Seth, WV
(304) 837-3262
http://www.booneanimalwv.com/
https://www.google.com/search?sxsrf...tSps5ftAhVPHjQIHdr6A-4QvS4wAHoECBMQKw&rlst=f#

Animal Friends of Barbour County
4.9 (18) · Animal shelter
Belington, WV
(304) 823-2012
http://www.afobcwv.org/
https://www.google.com/search?sxsrf...tSps5ftAhVPHjQIHdr6A-4QvS4wAHoECBMQKw&rlst=f#

Tucker County Animal Shelter
4.9 (19) · Animal shelter
Parsons, WV
Closed ⋅ Opens 8AM Mon · (304) 478-6232


https://www.google.com/search?sxsrf...tSps5ftAhVPHjQIHdr6A-4QvS4wAHoECBMQKw&rlst=f#

Wetzel County Animal Shelter
4.4 (35) · Animal shelter
New Martinsville, WV
(304) 455-5348


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

The 2015 WUSV winner is a tiny bit of a woman. We call her the Dragon. <3

You can handle a working line if that's what you want. Or a showline. 

Hollow Hills in Clarks Summit PA breeds both west german and American. Her dogs are great, active, companions and would probably be a good fit for you.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Shelter pups come with tons of baggage and no breeding plan.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Chip Blasiole said:


> Shelter pups come with tons of baggage and no breeding plan.


some.
i’m on my 5th...
Gia just brought a single carry-on.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

You can find good ones. You can get bad ones. Usually with older dogs, from a shelter or else were, there is a reason someone didn’t want them. I’m not talking about the seniors but the 6 months to 3 years dogs. If it’s something you can handle, you can find a great dog. There some there for other reasons, but it’s let’s common from what I’ve seen. I’m no expert on shelters though.


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

Ray.

Addressing your question, try Cross Keys K9 in Williamstown, NJ.

I’ve got two.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

My older dog was a shelter puppy via GSD rescue. I got her at 4 months and she already had some bad habits from being spoiled in the foster home. A rescued puppy can make a great pet, but they speuter before sending them home. Mine was spayed at 8 weeks in the shelterk then went to foster for two months. That is too young.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

We have a WGSL that may be the best dog we have had over 50+ years of having German Shepherds. Obviously we are older and he suits our lifestyle perfectly. Absolutely no weak nerve problems. We think he is perfect, of course.

This group tends to be biased toward working lines, some members more so than others. But there are show line folks here, too, and we are very happy with our dogs.

In my opinion, a well bred dog from a good breeder will have fewer issues than a poorly breed dog of either line. You are on the right track looking for reputable breeders.

Every dog is an individual. Find the one that is best for your needs and lifestyle no matter what line it is from.

I won't make recommendations as I'm not that knowledgeable about breeders, but I wish you good luck with your search and in finding your own perfect pup.


----------



## RayH (Nov 22, 2020)

Buckelke said:


> If you want a best friend, a shelter pet is your best bet, they appreciate a home so much.
> 
> Moderator: If this is too long feel free to amend. It just seems there are plenty of nice pups that need homes in WVA.
> 
> ...


My GSD Django was not a shelter pet and was my best friend. I applaud your dedication to shelter pets. We adopted a cat and he’s awesome.


----------



## RayH (Nov 22, 2020)

Chip Blasiole said:


> There are working line breeders who have pups that can be great pets. To me, that is a problem for the working lines but still is a reality. Not every working line breeder or pup from such a breeding is a high maintenance dog. OTOH, show line dogs increase the odds of nerve issues and confidence issues.


Very insightful. Thank you for your reply.


----------



## RayH (Nov 22, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> The 2015 WUSV winner is a tiny bit of a woman. We call her the Dragon. <3
> 
> You can handle a working line if that's what you want. Or a showline.
> 
> Hollow Hills in Clarks Summit PA breeds both west german and American. Her dogs are great, active, companions and would probably be a good fit for you.


Love love love the nickname! Will check out your recommendation. Thank you!


----------



## RayH (Nov 22, 2020)

Pawsed said:


> We have a WGSL that may be the best dog we have had over 50+ years of having German Shepherds. Obviously we are older and he suits our lifestyle perfectly. Absolutely no weak nerve problems. We think he is perfect, of course.
> 
> This group tends to be biased toward working lines, some members more so than others. But there are show line folks here, too, and we are very happy with our dogs.
> 
> ...


Good advice. I think you understand my point of view. I’m doing my due diligence to avoid known bad breeders &/or puppy mills. The value of the opinion of other GSD lovers cannot be overstated. Thanks!


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

RayH said:


> Good advice. I think you understand my point of view. I’m doing my due diligence to avoid known bad breeders &/or puppy mills. The value of the opinion of other GSD lovers cannot be overstated. Thanks!


Sent you a PM.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

RayH said:


> My GSD Django was not a shelter pet and was my best friend. I applaud your dedication to shelter pets. We adopted a cat and he’s awesome.


If you want a puppy from a breeder, you should get one.


----------



## RayH (Nov 22, 2020)

LuvShepherds said:


> If you want a puppy from a breeder, you should get one.


I started a dialogue with misty ridge and Shiraz farms yesterday but no responses to my questions yet.


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

RayH said:


> I started a dialogue with misty ridge and Shiraz farms yesterday but no responses to my questions yet.


Sent you a PM.


----------



## RayH (Nov 22, 2020)

gsdsteve said:


> Sent you a PM.


I put a deposit on this little guy at Shiraz farms in VA. I will pick him up tomorrow.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

very very cute @RayH 
please stick around and keep us updated on his development.


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

RayH said:


> I put a deposit on this little guy at Shiraz farms in VA. I will pick him up tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 566042


Nice looking pup!


----------



## RayH (Nov 22, 2020)

gsdsteve said:


> Nice looking pup!


father is Clooney mother is Leisel Luna. “Nickname” freida...


Fodder said:


> very very cute @RayH
> please stick around and keep us updated on his development.





Fodder said:


> very very cute @RayH
> please stick around and keep us updated on his development.


I will do so. Thank you!


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

Yep, looks perfect to me! I hope he is all you could ever want in a new family member.


----------



## RayH (Nov 22, 2020)

Pawsed said:


> Yep, looks perfect to me! I hope he is all you could ever want in a new family member.


Me too!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

So beautiful, have fun!


----------



## RayH (Nov 22, 2020)

ksotto333 said:


> So beautiful, have fun!


I’m like a kid at Christmas this morning! Hope this puppy and I are a match!


----------



## MausintheHaus (Oct 17, 2020)

@RayH My puppy from Shiraz is about 4 months old, and her sire is Clooney Von Bad Boll. She is FANTASTIC so far! They had already familiarized her with the crate and potty training so that transition was shockingly easy. She's been healthy, so confident, curious, and engaged with us...ready to go anywhere and do anything. I'd love to hear how your puppy is doing!!


----------



## RayH (Nov 22, 2020)

MausintheHaus said:


> @RayH My puppy from Shiraz is about 4 months old, and her sire is Clooney Von Bad Boll. She is FANTASTIC so far! They had already familiarized her with the crate and potty training so that transition was shockingly easy. She's been healthy, so confident, curious, and engaged with us...ready to go anywhere and do anything. I'd love to hear how your puppy is doing!!


My puppy was sired by Clooney as well. He is doing well too. Mamma was Luna leisle aka Frieda. Love to see a pic of your pup!


----------



## poconoman (Dec 7, 2020)

I was going to suggest Vom Hallynn Haus in VA but since you have gotten a precious one, congrats!


----------



## MausintheHaus (Oct 17, 2020)

@RayH here's my pup a few weeks ago after her first dive into the river!


----------



## RayH (Nov 22, 2020)

This is my boys last week! The coloring is similar!


----------



## sultryeyes (Feb 19, 2007)

RayH said:


> I started a dialogue with misty ridge and Shiraz farms yesterday but no responses to my questions yet.


Hi. I also am looking at both of those breeders. Unfortunately just encountered some negative posts about one of them. Can you tell me who you ended up going with and whether or not you were pleased. Were you provided with hip/elbow and DM health results? Thank you in advance.


----------

